# pedigree analysis



## eramos (May 19, 2014)

Hey all, 
Long time lurker reporting in for some of your collective expertise. I'm doing some pedigree research and was hoping for some of y'all's input. Thanks a bunch for taking the time to help. 
Dad https://db.tt/b4uiwYqh
Mom https://db.tt/S7ThoWJb

Dad's sire seems to have some well know ddr (sven/arko) but I can't turn up too much on the dam 
Mom pedigree seems to have plenty of titles. Other than that the ancestors seem know but there is not detailed information that I have located. 

Finally I'm hoping for a true gsd. Campaign guardian worker not overly soft or sharp. I am mostly worried about unstable characters in past. Parents seem to be what I'm looking for but in the end it is a gamble really with pups. I'm ready for a drivey
Pup but a low threshold for defensive drive/reactive default aggression is not what I'm after. Thanks for reading the wall of text here.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I wouldnt touch the breeding with a 10 foot pole but thats just me. Looks like a bunch of pets being thrown together.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

If you want true quality, I'd keep looking and do more research


----------



## eramos (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, I'm going to pass and wait.


----------



## Ruger vom Kirschental (Jul 26, 2014)

I've got a beautiful Sable 14 month female and I was just wanting the opinion of those who have vastly more expertise than I on her pedigree. I was told from her breeder that she was Kirschental blood but other than that I am clueless. Any info would be highly appreciated thanks fellow GSD LOVERS

Sire: Ford's Sergeant Major
DN28370205
Dam:Ford's Quiet Storm
DN29614803
Progeny:Ruger vom Kirschental
DN36092804


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't really understand the pedigree. Ruger vom Kirschental was not bred by Kirschental so I'm not sure where that name comes from? Also on the PDB the dog is listed as 16 months and having a SchH1 title that was added in May but this is not possible.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Ruger has no business carrying the Kirschental name .

Kratos (vom Linmarc marte) https://www.dropbox.com/s/kohe8sz6a9a1iyb/KRATOS%20PEDIGREE%20CERTIFICATE.pdf
shouldn't have "Linmarc" on his name either . Not bred by Steve Lino , not the type of female he would have bred Oso to . 
Some "guy" had a female who bred to some "guy's" Linmarc dog --- and then took advantage of the brand "Linmarc".
BYB.

keep on looking


----------



## Ruger vom Kirschental (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm just interested on her pedigree history from ppl that have more knowledge than I. Thank you


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't understand why the dog was registered with Kirschental's name? The original name entered looks more accurate. The PDB pedigree has been changed a few times, SchH1 added and then just recently removed? The first few generations offer nothing, no titles, recognizable dogs or kennel names. Beyond that, the dam's lines look primarily west German show line and the sire's lines working line with one west German show line. Without knowing the motives of the breedings in the past few generations I think it's hard to make any accurate predictions.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone can register a dog with someone else's kennel name?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lalachka said:


> Anyone can register a dog with someone else's kennel name?


It's not ethical.


----------



## Gib_laut (Jul 25, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> It's not ethical.


Can you? I thought you can't unless you have the breeders permission on the paperwork?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> It's not ethical.


Yeah lol I know but I'd think it's not possible, like there are some stops in place. Lol I wouldn't count on bybs to be ethical


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think only if your kennel is registered with AKC?


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> I think only if your kennel is registered with AKC?


Ding! Otherwise it's fair game. Backhanded and unethical, but fair game.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

here is the pedigree 
Ruger Vom Kirschental

Ruger Vom Kirschental

Yes , I did this twice , just to make sure that I was not making a mistake.

The name of the dog in the picture may say Ruger vom Kirschental -- a name he could not , should not have , yet , the name clearly says Ruger von Barnhill in the shaded http: banner above this .

which is html?id=2041637-ruger-von-barnhill 

That is acceptable . Kirschental is not ! 

according to the information that the pedigree data base provides , Sargeant Major (sire) and Quiet Storm (dam) 
are related to each other through Major's dam and Storms dam being sisters .


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I swear this Ruger Vom Kirschental pedigree discussion with the littermates progeny being bred together has come up before.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

to be fair....many times when people are handed an AKC application, they pick out a name and use names of dogs in the pedigree...without knowing that it is absolutely poor manners to say the least...I have seen Tiekerhook, haus Antverpa and Poranchni (sp!) straze used by owners whose breeders just didn't know or care about kennel naming conventions. Usually this is done out of ignorance or not understanding, not malice...

In order to protect their kennel names, the European breeders would need to register their name with the AKC and pay the fee. I remember when the Tiekerhook mis-named dog showed up, Koos Hassing was on the PDB and livid over it.

Lee


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The dog was originally entered into PDB as "Barnhill", but I did an AKC Points and Awards search with the registration number and the AKC name is Ruger Vom Kirschental.

I also think people tend to look at a dog's pedigree and grab names from here and there. Many people do not understand kennel names or the German naming scheme.


----------

